# Suzuki 25 reaving to high



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Posting this for sskiff 14 he has a 2017 Suzuki 25 that is reaving to high and was looking for help from the micro community. Let's see what we can do for him. He's new to the community.


----------



## S.Skiff14 (Aug 8, 2017)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Posting this for sskiff 14 he has a 2017 Suzuki 25 that is reaving to high and was looking for help from the micro community. Let's see what we can do for him. He's new to the community.


Thanks a bunch man!!!


----------



## S.Skiff14 (Aug 8, 2017)

It's got two hours on it, idles around 9 to 1000 rpms tiller model, slams in to forward and reverse, two different check engine codes, so far not happy =(


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

S.Skiff14 said:


> It's got two hours on it, idles around 9 to 1000 rpms tiller model, slams in to forward and reverse, two different check engine codes, so far not happy =(


Someone will help you alot of good people on this sight


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

its a 17 model. Why wouldn't he take it to a dealer?


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I had a 2016 year and my idle speed gave me issues as well. There's a air idle control valve that's controlled by the computer. Mine only worked right half the time. My dealer mentioned something about charging me to look it over while it was covered under warranty? That's when I decided to walk away and take my loses. Probably my last suzuki.


----------



## S.Skiff14 (Aug 8, 2017)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> I had a 2016 year and my idle speed gave me issues as well. There's a air idle control valve that's controlled by the computer. Mine only worked right half the time. My dealer mentioned something about charging me to look it over while it was covered under warranty? That's when I decided to walk away and take my loses. Probably my last suzuki.


Thanks, hoping mine is just the throttle linkage, I'll find out in the morning, the dealer I'm working seem to want me to be a happy customer, so they're not going to stop until its right. Motor only has a hour to two hours on it. Thanks for the message! Blake.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

It should be still under warranty 
It may be your computer. That's what was wrong with mine


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Makes me glad I got my 2011 Merc 20 and my 2005 90 Merc.


----------



## S.Skiff14 (Aug 8, 2017)

permitchaser said:


> It should be still under warranty
> It may be your computer. That's what was wrong with mine


Oh no!


----------



## S.Skiff14 (Aug 8, 2017)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Makes me glad I got my 2011 Merc 20 and my 2005 90 Merc.


I upgraded from 05 merc 15 4 stroke it was a little under powered. Suzuki was 136 lbs, merc 25 is 160 lbs, was trying to stay well balanced.


----------



## S.Skiff14 (Aug 8, 2017)

permitchaser said:


> It should be still under warranty
> It may be your computer. That's what was wrong with mine


Did they know it was the computer right away? Or did it take them awhile to figure out the problem?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

S.Skiff14 said:


> I upgraded from 05 merc 15 4 stroke it was a little under powered. Suzuki was 136 lbs, merc 25 is 160 lbs, was trying to stay well balanced.


Yes I do dislike the weight of the Mercs but I like the forward and reverse in the handle that is the main reason I buy the little Mercs. Even though there pretty much tohatsu.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

S.Skiff14 said:


> Did they know it was the computer right away? Or did it take them awhile to figure out the problem?


My mechanic figured it out. Put in a new computer board and now it idles a 500 rpm


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Do some reading before buying a nice stainless prop for that motor. I fully inspected my throttle linkage and it was fine. The butterfly in the throttle body always returned to the closed position. There's a plastic air bleed screw that allows some fine tunning, but if it's adjusted too much the motor flashes codes and goes into safe mode. Thankfully for you the dealer is motivated to make things right. Dealer support is a huge factor when deciding on a new motor.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

S.Skiff14 said:


> Did they know it was the computer right away? Or did it take them awhile to figure out the problem?


pretty sure he's talking about a completely different motor.


----------



## S.Skiff14 (Aug 8, 2017)

Good news it was the linkage if anyone has this problem it can be fixed! Thanks for the posts, much appreciation!!


----------

